# Lutheran social services should cease to exist



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.wday.com/news/north-dakota/3 ... -september

These clowns are at it again. Hundreds more American haters coming to North Dakota. I think it's time for them to foot the entire expense for these people for the rest of their life. They brag about what they do for people. They do next to nothing. They start it then drop the ball on the taxpayer.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

> These clowns are at it again.


Yes, you are.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why do we need these people here?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think it's ok to have immigrants. what i don't like is they do not assimilate to the culture of the USA.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Why do we need these people here?


.....cried the peaceful native Americans, as their people were slaughtered and displaced by the white European invaders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

upland420 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need these people here?
> ...


This time we are the peaceful being invaded. As long as their are the mentally blind history will repeat itself.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The native American Indians were peaceful?

They were nothing of the sort! They were at constant war with each other- they were thieves- they continually raped and murdered other indians from opposing tribes.

There was nothing peaceful about Native Americans. Especially after the introduction of alcohol.

They were going to be 'invaded' from every direction regardless timeline.

And what exactly do you think was in the peace pipe? Have you ever seen a pothead start a fight? Ever?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Our sign on the border needs to change to: SORRY, WE ARE FULL.

They don't pay taxes, many just claim 6 on the 1099 which is zero.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Walley your correct of course. I didn't think upland420 could take the truth so I thought I would show him another perspective.

Here is another perspective. The question is was the European coming to America bad for the natives. We hear complaint, but I think that the complaints are only a mechanism to get more free things. I have read reliabe accounts that their average life span was about 32 years old. Now it's 57 but they complain that it's not 75 like us. This last month while sitting in hospital waiting rooms I tead an article that said choosing poor life styles can reduce your life expectancy by 23 years. Half the population of that waiting room was native American even though they comprise less rhsn 10% of the population. They were not in for disease. Most were in for doing stupid things while drunk. That and drug overdose and alchol poisoning. 
So guys how would you feel if martians took over, doubled your ife expectsncy, paid for your house, paid for your food, paid for your education, give you the freedom to stay on a reservation where you could fish and hunt, or paid for further education and through afirmative action guaranteed you a good job? All your choice.

On the other hand how would you feel if your ansestors through blood (and I do mean blood), sweat, and tears built a great nation, only to have power hungry politicians give it all away to retain their power? Liberals are simply lazy greedy people who want what other people worked for. Don't try hide behind that old ruse "we care".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My thought on the matter is, that we need to quit all foreign aid, and focus in on our own. We have too many people out of work, that want to work, they just don't have the means to move to where the work is, or can't work being of unions, law suits, or welfare pays too much, and without welfare their job might not make them enough money.

If people do want to help outside of the USA borders, they should go through a completely private company, and the government should not be involved.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FYI the Native Americans are immigrants too.......... They just did it 10,000 years earlier than anyone else.............. The thing is that they were and undeveloped culture that wasn't ready for modernization. Their demise was imminent whether by the hands of the white or another race. Without the European Immigration America would simply be a version of Africa......Constant turmoil and internal wars....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If people do want to help outside of the USA borders, they should go through a completely private company, and the government should not be involved.


Excellent blhunter. Also, since reservations consider themselves sovereign nations consider that foreign aid also. Then close the borders just like to Mexico and Canada and require a visa of their citizens to cross into the United States. Charge them a hefty export duty for cars shipped in. Charge American citizens a hefty fee to get in to use the casino's. Are they ever going to be able to take care of themselves in the next 100 years, or have they found a way to make the white man a slave?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent idea Plainsman!

We should makes reservations the equivalent of another country- that's what they claim they want anyways. Bet it would be a helluva eye opener when Squatting Dog and Raging Muskrat realize they had it good... And then we invoke the Wild West laws- stay on the Res or stay out of trouble.

I'm sure not all are bad- but the non alcoholics and meth heads are less than useless.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At some point the natives have to become equal to us as citizens. I would not want anyone to starve or face terrible hardship, but I would reduce benefits 5% per year and in 20 uesrs there would be no support. Transitioning at this slow rate would not be any hardship on anyone with even the lowest work ethic.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think our focus should be on helping ourselves, then others. It's not our responsibility to help everyone. We need to make our nation strong. A strong nation is a nation that can produce what it needs. A large worm force and little to none on welfare.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

define welfare


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good grief these threads make me cringe knowing the level of ignorance that exists in the voting public. First off, Plainsman LSS is in a for profit action in taking on these immigrants whom the Fed Gov has brought into the US for a variety of reasons. LSS is not out recruiting these people simply handling those already here.

LSS does a lousy job of it and if the rant to eliminate them is because of this I am fine with that but if the rant is a result of thinking that immigrants or refugees will suddenly stop showing up then you are clueless as to the process!!!!

Immigration is not an issue, illegal immigration and blank refugee acceptance is!!! I only touched a bit of the surface but my intent was to show just how much so many of you experts simply do not know and rant about things as if you do!!

My take is this, refugees do need a place to go, they can and are good and productive people that can be an assets to our community. Many of them have faced hardships and horrors most of us have never seen or imagined. The Christian thing to do is extend a helping hand. The failure is that our GOV is so large that it cannot and will not ever be able to track and get these people simulated into society. As a result they have not been given the tools to do so. This is where LSS comes in but they simply track them for the 8 month period they get paid for then forget about them!! Moving to the next group.

Now a lot of these people are filling jobs that others will not take some of that is the wage but most of the time it is the work required. Our fat lazy instant gratification society has deemed these jobs not worthy of doing!!!

So in a nut shell the problem starts with the Feds and ends with the Feds and LSS is simply a entity that exists because of the Feds and its classic ineptness!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know what the LSS role is. Once in the United States they do play a role in shifting them from one place to another. They are influential in where they are placed. 
Some of these people are beneficial, and some are not. We have experienced them in Jamestown. I forget just now, but one group dressed well, spoke well, and were very polite. The Somalians were jerks. They would wslk right in front of you at Walmart a say "we don't have to wait were Somalian". They are the group in Valley City always in trouble.
That thing about them taking jobs Americans will not is an old libersl line. Stop paying so much unemployment and Americans will fill jobs. At one time America said send your poor etc. That time has passed. Every nation has it's respurces the problem is they spend more time killing each other than being productive. I have run into these people you call productive Ron and they are sickningly arrogant. Our big problem now is our republican establishment isn't a bit different than the democrats.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You speak about the group in VC but why are they there? Simply put nobody was willing to work at the Pizza factory, same with the turkey processing plant in Pelican Rapids or a host of other examples. Sorry but LSS is the scab on the sore, not the root cause of the festering wound.

I deal with immigrant refugees almost daily in what I do, and the majority of them are really good people glad to be away from the horrors. This does not change the fact that our Gov has opened the doors to many who are corrupt and you point to the Somalians and paint them all the same. I will say that this is not an accurate thing to do nor does the broad brush you are trying to use work!!!

Friend of mine runs a landscape and lawn service has for 25 years. He use to be able to hire college students and 17-+ high school students. He still tries but they do not show up for work on time etc for the majority of them. Putting in a 8 hour day outside simply is to much for most. His crew now consists of almost all refugees. They work hard, show up, and most of all are honest. Many of them have very limited skill sets, and manual labor is what they know and understand. His turn over rate on these hires is minimal.

Another farmer friend has two hired hands he pays well. Provides housing and medical, again same story from him. Could not keep workers, would not show up or would show up hours late. So as I said, the failure is that LSS is paid only for 8 months of oversite. Then they are dumped out on their own. The 8 month comes from the Gov who does not follow up on LSS to see if they are doing the proper job, nor tracking those now dumped on local and state agencies. So like it or not the stereotype statements and claims are bogus!!!! They are made from a point of view that is formed by large voids of actual knowledge.

The system is broken and it is at the Fed level as usual, and people focus on the scab because it is all they want to see instead of finding out what caused the sore in the first place!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree it is broken at the federal level, and if we elect anyone other thsn Cruz or Trump it will only get worse. The republicans we have will not solve the problem, they are the oroblem. We p as y the lazy to well to be lazy.
The LSS has some influence on who comes to America. It mskes one wonder why more of the Christians who are neing beheaded are not rescued instead of Muslims. The ELCA in particular have become blind to their fellow Christians. I think it's like the Ronos which is tepublican in name only the ELCA is Christian in name only. I was vice pres of a 900 congregation and I watched for 40 years as the gradually left God out. I interviewed pastors who believed in universalism. One pastor said directly to me that pne religeon is as valid as another, but I was trained Christian so thats what I preach. LSS has no value.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> The LSS has some influence on who comes to America


 Sorry Plainsman they do not unless they are doing placements from missionary outposts which is different than refugee status!!! Again LSS is simply a conduit for assimilation into society in the US once refugee status is granted by the Fed Gov. Look back at the issues that use to occur in FL. If a boat of Haiti was off shore the Coast Guard could stop them and send them back. However if they touched ground they where granted refugee status regardless of background etc... These people where then put into a system and paired with an agency to do the assimilation.

Now regarding people from third world nations who are living in refugee camps they await the Fed Gov approval of them coming to the US. Then they are transported here, where LSS receives the assignment for them and then moved to whatever community the organization chooses.

Now the Feds may look at the fact that Fargo has already an established Somalia refugee population that LSS has helped with relocation, and choose to add more refugees from that country from the UN camps. However LSS does not get to recruit or influence that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My take on this is both sides that are getting argued here:

1. It is at the Federal Level that this system is broken. There needs to be better follow up and more help with assimilation for the refugees. Don't completely blame the immigrants because they were not completely taught. 8 months is not enough time to be taught assimilation. the LSS is just using that system as well.

2. I am from an area where there is a big Somalian presence (Rochester MN....and I hear about Minneapolis MN). Yes there are bad eggs in that group and many that don't know the laws....ie: Car insurance, traffic laws, etc. Again 8 months isn't enough time.

---- On the other hand I have seen the exact same attitude that Plainsman speaks of as well. The arrogance that others owe them something. Sad thing is I see the same arrogance in the youth of today and many others in our society.

3. I am agreement that our immigration policy needs to change but there are also people trying to get into the country legally but can't because of the rules and how hard it is to become a US Citizen. So that needs to be addressed.

4. I also agree that many of the immigrants are taking jobs from Citizens.....but like Ron Mentioned those jobs are ones that US workers don't want to fill because they are "too hard of work". Also our work ethic as a society (in general) has gone down hill. People want something for nothing.

5. Now to go along with # 4..... we need to fix our unemployment benefits so that long term unemployment and what not will make people get off their A$$es and take these jobs.....again a Federal Level screw up.

As you can see I agree and disagree with what is being said. But to fix the issue of all is at the federal level. But hey this administration can't do no wrong.... just ask many of the voters.... uke:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

We are indeed rotting from within and we are importing what is causing that rot. MInneapolis, St. Cloud are both turning into cesspools of muslim radicalism. It is Lutheran Social Services that is the cause of this. They don't get it if LSS doesn't sponsor them. Just like Catholic charities in Portland and Lewiston Maine. We are the cause of our own cancer.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Why are we as citizens tolerating this? Get rid of welfare and unemployment benefits. The only people deserving of this free money are the ones unable to work and/or the elderly.

There are jobs for everyone- but some people got fat and lazy because they wouldn't get off their a$$ and work. Quit feeding them and encouraging this behavior.

Drive through Worthington mn midday downtown -what a rathole! It's literally one ethnic insult against someone's holy cow or goat away from all out war....

I'm not under the impression that all immigrants are terrorists- but most terrorists are immigrants. .. But, we have all kinds of skin pigment problems too- including white! I also see the Church of Holier Than Tho Art as a huge problem so....I guess I'm an equal opportunity hater!

It's coming. ..buy ammo! :sniper: 
Just pay attention.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Duckdawg you're the one getting shafted worse than anyone else. You brought your family legally. You paid they suck at the trough like hogs. You defended this nation as a veteran, they endanger it with drugs and crime. The greatest threat to those Mexicans, Central and South American people here legally are the illegals coming now. Our government says they are just helping the poor. They can't help the poor without shafting the working people of this nation. Where do they think they get their money, from a tree in the backyard of the white house?

Edit: Oh, and I would be remiss if I didn't thank you for your service, and also evidently your integrity. :thumb:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Duck daughter, I brought my family here legally, too. Worked hard, paid my taxes, volunteered for a lot of stuff, college educated all my kids and now seeing the grandkids off to college! . not bragging, just saying.
However, I relocated voluntarily, not like the millions of refugees that are escaping wars, persecution, almost certain death unless they migrate, etc. Europe has a much bigger problem with refugees, we just returned from there and 61 drowned within not many miles of our fat cat Cruise boat! I read this am that one of those countries, ? Hungary? Is considering building a wall to keep the numbers down! And those countries can afford to take in refugees simply trying to survive and maybe find a bit better life by working hard, than we can! 
I have no magic solutions. It is a world problem! When we go to war in places like Vietnam nam and Iraq we KNOW we will get hundreds of thousands of political asylum people in the aftermath, but the war Hawks always forget this till afterward! We expect all these people to help us, then we pull out and leave them defenseless for the next dictator! A huge list of examples.....we hear all kinds of complaints about the Hmong, but within two years of our exit from Vietnam Nam close to a million of these " hill people" slaughtered in the purges, etc. for helping us! ironically those commie Vietnamese, our former enemies, produce most of our clothing now etc.
So I agree! Stay home, look after ourselves, stop trying to be the police of the world, we have very few allies out there now, we'd just destroy our credibility with the few we have left if we didn't at least do some token acceptance of refugees. Like I said, I have no solutions.....but IMO de laying more wars, etc will only make things worse! I have no opinion of LSS other than they are just trying to make a bad situation a little better.....not perfect.....


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hate to get my stepladder out and climb aboRd my soap box again, BUT even the most conservativepeople here have to agree that at least a large part of the worldwide refugee problem is TOO MANY OF US on the little blue planet orbiting the sun! YET, we exported Billions to Africa to combat HIV but they couldn't hand out condoms. They do now a bit, but they are technically breaking the roles. My old battle cry Plainsman BIRTH CONTROL, BIRTH CONTROL, BIRTH CONTROL! 
Have I ever posted how I really feel!?!? LOL!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No problem with birth control HH. I just consider abortion more like murder than birth control. Maybe I should say I am in favor of conception control. 

Wars??? Some we have to go to so the suckers don't come here.

Refugees??? The problem isn't so much this planet can't support them. Not yet anyway. The problem is corruption in the starving countries. They would rather murder than farm. In that light why should we give them what we worked for if they can't get their priorities straight? There is a difference between being kind and being a sucker. I don't like being used by the people crossing the border illegally. I have a solution. Big fence and snipers on the border. You make it to the top we shoot you off. Build two fences. One on the border, and one a hundred yards back, high, and electric. Mine the land between. I'm sick of them, and getting sicker ever time Obama sucks up to them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I may be on the same page as you and HH Duckdawg. I would have let Saddam Hussein do what he wants in the Mideast. Short of attacking Israel. It's not that I am so much pro Israel as I am loyal to those who are our allies. The other reason I could justify war is they attack us first. I think 90% of the time we should just ignore what other countries are doing. They just hate us for trying to help anyway. Then were so dumb we rebuild the country that attacks us. Were idiots. Survival of the fittest will weed us out because we are stupid. We fight with one hand tied behind our back. They hide in a mosque bomb it.

One more thing. If we help a country they repay us. I don't believe we went to Iraq for oil, but I would take it until we have our money back for the monetary cost, plus a million dollars for every family that lost a loved one. Then they can have their oil fields back. If they don't think that's fair, then don't help.


----------

